# stainless tell



## Eye in the Sky

Can anyone help me please with the term 'stainless tell'. The text just says blue and gold nitride titanium coats the .031 inch stainless tell stripes. Also in Google I saw the term, but no idea of what it means. Thanks.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola evitap,
Are you sure it is not "stainless steel"?  (acero inoxidable)


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Sure. Type it in in Google and you'll see. Thanks for asking.


----------



## cjwoodso

The "tell stripes" is refering to a wear indicator, built in to show condition of wear.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Thanks, it sure helps. Would you happen to know the equivalent in Spanish?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nitruro de titanio de color azul y oro recubre las tiras de acero inoxidable de 0.031 pulgadas de espesor.
*Evitap*, si no te vale no dudes en recabar más ayuda.
saludos


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Víctor, that means then stainless tell is the same as stainless steel? Right?


----------



## cubaMania

Evitap, I will mention for whatever it is may be worth to you (or worthless to you) that there is no such thing as "stainless tell".  It is a typographical error.  (Google contains text with errors also.)  Of course, you are free to think otherwise.  I am just trying to help since you seem to be struggling with this for a long time.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

evitap said:


> Víctor, that means then stainless tell is the same as stainless steel? Right?


Yes, *Evita*, your .031" stripes are made from *stainless steel*. As *cubaMania* said, "stainless tell" does not exist.
cheers


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Hi guys, I was locked in. Couldn't get any replies out from this site. I'm just trying now but I don´t know. Thanks. I think you were very likely right about the meaning. The term is in www.signweb.com under the heading of "Going with the Flow".


----------



## slodrew

I think what you have is the misspelling of an abreviation of the word until.. if that makes sense in context   til=tell?


----------



## jalibusa

"Tell" significa en este caso "bocón", "informante", "batidor (en Uruguay)" alguien que hace el motivo de su existencia señalar cuando algo ocurre, en este caso, según indicó *cjwood* más arriba, señala el desgaste de, posiblemente, la capa dura de nitruro de titanio que recubre la herramienta. *"tiras (cintas) indicadoras de desgaste"*


----------



## alberto magnani

Stainless tell stripes. 
Se trata de las varillas metálicas de un monumento relacionado con la planta de energía Zhigulevskaya (www.signweb.com) en Rusia.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

alberto magnani said:


> Stainless tell stripes.
> Se trata de las varillas metálicas de un monumento relacionado con la planta de energía Zhigulevskaya (www.signweb.com) en Rusia.


 
Y qué significa tell? Según Cjwoodso y Jalibusa, es un indicador o medidor. En Google no encontré nada bajo tell stripes. No creo que sea un error tipográfico de la revista, porque son dos letras de error (steel) y no sería una equivocación común en ellos.


----------



## jalibusa

"Tell" no es una sustancia ni un objeto, es una señal; tal como la señal que has percibido en tu oponente, y lo delata en el poker, eso es un "tell" y podría ser por ejemplo un "tell blinking" o un "tell frown" aquí tendríamos un "tell stripe". Dicho esto, no quito que se trate de un typo pues todo parece ser acerca de una estatua recubierta de nitruro de titanio!?!?


----------



## alberto magnani

Es una columna que forma parte de un monumento que representa una planta generadora de energía en Rusia. La columna está recubierta de varillas metálicas de diferentes colores ,puedeser un error de transcripción
pero definitivamente no tiene nada que ver con el verbo "tell"


----------

